
Ask HN: Open-Source Maintainers over 60? - awinter-py
I&#x27;m looking to interview older open-source maintainers to explore the difference between hobbies &amp; work and to talk about ancient programming paradigms coming back into style.<p>Know any projects maintained by 60+-ers? Post here.
======
Isamu
Go is open source and was designed by Ken Thompson (over 70) and Rob Pike
(over 60)

Don Knuth of course is over 80, he has written some of the oldest available
open source programs still available (from before the term "open source" was
coined)

------
greenyoda
Eric Raymond is over 60.[1] He maintains a lot of open source projects (and
was one of the original advocates of open source software):

[http://www.catb.org/esr/software.html](http://www.catb.org/esr/software.html)

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eric_S._Raymond](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eric_S._Raymond)

------
rurban
Karl Williamson started maintaining perl5 unicode, when he went into
retirement.

------
kodz4
Post on the Asterisk forums.

